# Our Nassau flight to outer island



## moosehead (Nov 2, 2018)

I remember a trip to Nassau one year. Well we decided, during our vacation, to take a plane from Nassau to one of the outer Islands, sort of a day trip. 

We purchased our air tickets, made it to the local airport and to the "terminal", Which was in fact an old wooden building...And there was nobody there to check us in for the flight...I mean nobody. There were other passengers...locals I assumed from the outer Islands, picking up provisions....with their cages of ducks, chickens and a guy with a goat. 

As we stood there waiting for the plane to arrive the phone hanging on the wall started to ring....Nobody was there to answer it....It rang, and rang, and rang...So, I went over, picked it up...

"Hello"...I said...

"Hello...Who is this?"

"I'm a passenger waiting for the plane."

"Oh. This is the pilot. I'm just leaving home. Bit late, big party last night so I'll be there in 15 minutes or so....."

He hung up. 

"Who was that ?" asked Sue.

"That was the pilot. Seems he was out partying las night and just got up. Gonna be a bit late."

"WHAT?"

"I said...."

"I heard you. What kind of airline IS this?"

"Well, I mean, we are in Nassau, not like it's out in Bolivia...Remember the plane ride there?"

"Don't remind me..."

Anyway about 30 minutes later, down the runway, very slowly approaching the "terminal" was the plane.

As it got closer I heard Sue gasp....

"THAT'S the plane?"

I stared out at the runway as the plane continued it's slow lumbering approach....

"Holy smokes!" I said, "That's a DC3!"

Yep. It was a DC3 that, I think, was probably used in WW2 to fly over Burma..... 

The plane finally arrived, belching and coughing, and came to a stop, engines roaring.

Out of the plane came the "steward" who told us his name was Bruce and the pilot Andy who looked a bit under the weather.

The co-pilot stayed inside.."To keep the engines running"....and Bruce took our tickets.

We clambered up a ladder into the plane and, well, it was "different." The seats were well worn....Actually, they had the "stuffings" coming out of the armrests. Of course, with my luck, the guy with the goat was behind me and the goat, for some reason, took a liking to me and kept nipping at my arm. The owner of said goat told me not to worry the goat only nips those he likes. My morning was complete.....

"Better buckle up!" said Bruce, " And by the way, the flotation device is under the seat and, if necessary to evacuate, the door beside you opens. Just give it a big push!"

Oh, this was good. 

So, we buckled up, said a quick prayer as the plane, engines roaring and mis-firing at times, lurched down the runway....

It quickly picked up speed and lifted into the sky....I finally opened my eyes to see Sue mumbling.

"Are you OK Babe ?"

"Oh yea. No problem. We are on a plane that Wilbur Wright probably flew. The engines are making funny noises. Naw, I'm fine..And...We are going to die.."

"Sue, we are NOT going to die. "

"How do you know that.."

"We have return tickets."

Sue just shook her head and went back to mumbling.

As the plane lurched its way to our destination I looked up and noticed we could see into the pilot's domain.

The pilot and co-pilot left the door open so we could see in and watch as they read magazines...…

After about 15 minutes Bruce appeared.

He yelled above the whining of the engines...."So, are you both OK?"

Sue looked at him and said, "We're going to die."

Bruce began to chuckle...Actually, he giggled....

"Oh, don't be silly. We haven't crashed a plane yet. Well, other than last year.."

Sue's eyes widened at this revelation...I gulped.

"Oh, C'Mon...I'm Kidding!"

We passed through a valley, over water, and, as we cruised through the valley, the plane began to lurch, sliding sideways, then up and then down and then up.....Bruce came over to us and told us not to worry this was normal...

"Bruce.."

"Yes..."

"Will anything fall off this plane? Like, you know, an engine, or something?"

"Oh, don't worry. That hasn't happened in years."

I felt so much better. 

Anyway, we landed, we did our tour making sure we visited the local church before heading to the airport for the return flight , got back to the airport, caught the same plane back, with more passengers this time, and survived our adventure. 

And, no goat. I missed it....

So, if you ever visit Nassau, think about taking a tour to an outer Island. You might be lucky and get the same plane...


----------



## Lara (Nov 3, 2018)

Fun read! Glad you made it back okay mg1:


----------



## jujube (Nov 3, 2018)

Excellent, Moosehead!  I'm still chuckling.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2018)

Hilarious.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 25, 2018)

My dad flew on a DC-3 _before _WW2.  Perhaps the same plane.

About 30 years ago we went for an "airplane ride" in a 1927 Ford Tri-motor.  The pilot was so old looking that we figured he flew it when it was new.


----------



## oldman (Nov 26, 2018)

The DC-3 was the model for many of the military planes, even today. They were fast and reliable. The DC-3 was also a very maneuverable airplane and able to outrun many enemy aircraft in its time.

BTW, I once jumped out of a DC-3.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 28, 2018)

Sounds like some of the flights in Turkey in the 70s.


----------



## oldman (Dec 3, 2018)

I once had a flight from New York to Miami in August of 1992. It was the day before Hurricane Andrew destroyed Homestead, which is just south of Miami. 

Our windspeeds upon landing were in excess of FAA compliance. I think our headwind was around 38 mph. However, because we were already in our 2 mile final, we were given permission to land, giving it one try. Had we failed and had to abort the landing, we would had to divert. The plane was actually weaving left and right before it touched down. 

The landing was was quite an experience. It was one of the more challenging that I had experienced. The passengers cheered when our wheels touched down and I heard my First Officer say, “Amen.” I looked over at him and said, “Thank you.”


----------

